# Solved: Album art not transferring with Windows Media Player



## guitarsam (May 18, 2007)

Hi

I have just got a new Samsung YP-Q2 mp3 player and so far am happy with it but I am having one problem. When using Windows Media Player the album art is showing up on the computer but not transferring to the player when syncing it. Everything else transfers over OK like the mp3, album names and so on.

At first I thought it was the Samsung player but I tried it on my parents 2 computers and with both it just worked straight away with WMP and the album work showed up on the Samsung.

My computer uses XP service pack 3 and Windows Media Player 11 which should support MTP and the Samsung is set to MTP mode so the album art should transfer with no problem, as I said the problem does not seem to be the Samsung because it works fine with 2 other computers both using WMP 11, one being xp and the other vista.

My conclusion is the problem is with WMP 11 or with a MTP driver, does anyone know of a setting on WMP that could be stopping this? The reason I say this is my old Creative MP3 player didnt support album art so I wonder if the album art transfer is turned off on WMP from when it was synced with it.

I know there are ways around this by embedding the art work to the tag of an MP3 file using a MP3TAG editor but this is a bit of a manual job having to edit every MP3 file when the whole point of syncing the mp3 player to Windows Media Player that it transfers the art automatically.

Thanks, Sam


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Most Mp3 players will display album art by two different methods:

1. By using the album art tag that's embedded in the Mp3 file itself. This is by far the easiest and most reliable method.

2. By transferring a folder.jpg picture file of the album art along with Mp3 file, which is how WMP does it in MTP mode and it's not very reliable.

First get Mp3tag so you can see the album art tags. WMP generates a folder.jpg file for each album and that's what it uses to display the album art, so you need a tag editor to see what the actual tag looks like.

To see the folder.jpg files you have to go to Folder Options > View tab, check "Show hidden files and folders" and uncheck "Hide protected operating system files".

Check the album art in some of your Mp3 files to see what's there. Change the setting on the Mp3 player to MSC Mode, take some files that have album art tags and transfer them to the player just like copying files to another drive. See if the album art shows up.

Another thing is check the size of the album art tag in Mp3tag. I have a Sansa Mp3 player and it won't display the album art if the album art tag is bigger than 32 KB. You might have something similar with your player.


----------



## guitarsam (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

I have just tried Mp3tag and none of my MP3 had album art attached to the tag, the only art was as you said within the album folder itself called 'Folder.jgp'. Another thing I checked was the mp3's already on the player that did work when transferred from my parents computer and these mp3 files had nothing in the tags or in the album folder but is still showing the artwork, so where the art is stored when it is on the player I don't know. The strange thing is it works with other WMP 11 but not mine.

I next tried adding art to the tag with the editor and copied it over and it worked, the art ended up being 89k 500 x 500 so there is no problem with size. So it seems with my computer the way would be to tag the art to all the MP3 files.

Is there a way that WMP 11 can add art to the tags automatically rather than have to manually do it all with an editor? or what is the best alternative media players do you recommend that can automatically add the art to the tag?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

To add the art with Mp3tag, select all the album tracks, right-click on the space where the album art goes > Add Cover > select the folder.jpg file and save it.

You might try MediaMonkey to see if that works any better.


----------



## guitarsam (May 18, 2007)

Yes thats seems to work OK, I think I will keep using the MP3tag program as it does the job and is all showing up in the player. Im going to give Media Monkey a go and see how I get on with that.

Thanks again, Sam


----------

